# Ada shower??



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Dont have an Ada book and I'm trying to find out all the requirements for an Ada shower valve with hose/slide bar diverted valve shower head and hand held shower head It's all bradely this is a pic from ther site of the hardwhere. The elevations in the prints show only one valve and head,, set at 4' top of valve to floor. If any one know of any website for Ada codes I'd appreciate it!!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I do ada jobs all the time. I put my valve body at 40" and the bottom of my slide bar at 36" or slightly above 36" if there is a horizontal grab bar in the way. Ill post a fee pics for you.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

This is what I do.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ur in OK rite. Ada is a national standard rite??


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PM your email address Tex. i'll send you a PDF.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

This is what I got so far. I'm puttin trim on tomorrow just to see how it looks. Top of valve is at 4' aff bottom of slide bar is 36 1/2 aff. I think thus will work Any info or opinions ??? Thanks biz


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Oops


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That's some clean work TX.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Here's a few pics from the job


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Great looking job !

What kind of facility is this ?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

A santee on its back is not legal anywhere in Texas. Neither is 2 ptraps off the same drain arm.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

justme said:


> A santee on its back is not legal anywhere in Texas. Neither is 2 ptraps off the same drain arm.


Id be willing to bet he had it inspected and the inspector approved it.:yes:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Id be willing to bet he had it inspected and the inspector approved it.:yes:


I'd be willing to agree that the inspector needs his license taken away:yes:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Justme. Is correct but this install is on government property and is inspected by a military inspector. So state code doesnt apply here. I knew some one would catch it. But I was in a pinch and I know that san tee rolled on a 45 will vent just fine. The rough in wasn't even inspected at. I water tested it just for my self.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Try this http://www.access-board.gov/adaag/html/adaag.htm


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Can I throw one more in? You're not supposed to use "pressure" rated pipe on drainage. The riser off the san-tee.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Justme. Is correct but this install is on government property and is inspected by a military inspector. So state code doesnt apply here. I knew some one would catch it. But I was in a pinch and I know that san tee rolled on a 45 will vent just fine. The rough in wasn't even inspected at. I water tested it just for my self.


I worked on fort Knox, and we had the same deal. KY code did bit apply. It ended up being a bit of I.p.c., KY, and what they wanted. Inspector didn't want to have to break out a level so every thing had serious fall on it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the info from every one. I got what I need. I knew I would get help fast here on the zone. Isn't that what it's about. Helping each other!!! O and btw putty and only putty. Lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Can I throw one more in? You're not supposed to use "pressure" rated pipe on drainage. The riser off the san-tee.


You mean the bell on the vent?? U messing with me?? Lol. It's from the sch 40 pipe.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

BTW, I was not knocking your work...I think you do exceptional work.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> You mean the bell on the vent?? U messing with me?? Lol. It's from the sch 40 pipe.


Yeah, in Ft. Worth if you mix sch 40 pressure, casing etc. into your sch 40 DWV, it's an automatic fail. Crazy as it is, it's all sch 40...But, I don't make the rules.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

This is a pic of two back to back lavs that will have two traps on one vent. Is this legal??


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Yeah, in Ft. Worth if you mix sch 40 pressure, casing etc. into your sch 40 DWV, it's an automatic fail. Crazy as it is, it's all sch 40...But, I don't make the rules.


I never pay attention to the pressure rating just make sure it's sch 40. I think all we buy is pressure pipe.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> This is a pic of two back to back lavs that will have two traps on one vent. Is this legal??


No:no:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Can I throw one more in?  You're not supposed to use "pressure" rated pipe on drainage...


Eh? :blink:

Is that a typo?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Eh? :blink:
> 
> Is that a typo?


Nope, if it says "casing", "pressure" or anything besides DWV, it's a no-no on a DWV system.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Yeah, in Ft. Worth if you mix sch 40 pressure, casing etc. into your sch 40 DWV, it's an automatic fail. Crazy as it is, it's all sch 40...But, I don't make the rules.


When you say S40 DWV, are you referring to foam core?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Nope, if it says "casing", "pressure" or anything besides DWV, it's a no-no on a DWV system.


That's a new one on me. You probably just spared me a red tag 

That Fort Worth crew is the drizzling s**ts


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

johnlewismcleod said:


> When you say S40 DWV, are you referring to foam core?


Nope, it can be solid or foam Sch 40 DWV...It just has to say DWV.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

johnlewismcleod said:


> That's a new one on me. You probably just spared me a red tag
> 
> That Fort Worth crew is the drizzling s**ts


Ever since Lackey left they have become that for sure.

ETA: We have the driest and cleanest Nat gas in the Nation and yet when he left we now have to install dirt/drip legs on, but only on water heater and H/VAC units.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

justme said:


> No:no:


Aa. I see it. And a short wet vent witch is ok on the same floor. I wonder why they allow two traps here


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Aa. I see it. And a short wet vent witch is ok on the same floor. I wonder why they allow two traps here



Because its west Texas lol jk- it works the way you have it put in . Just wouldn't pass in the big city.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ouch. 125000 population is big enough for me! I like to drive across town in 15 min!! Ether way thanks for the code lesson il do better to sensor my pics for code violations before I post next time!! Lol.


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

justme said:


> No:no:


Yea, but the fact that he used 2" and then bushings down to 1.5" should in fact make the horizontal 2" a combination waste and vent.
That's how I see it.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

6th Density said:


> Yea, but the fact that he used 2" and then bushings down to 1.5" should in fact make the horizontal 2" a combination waste and vent.
> That's how I see it.



Now that's funny. Hopefully you will never be an inspector.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

6th Density said:


> Yea, but the fact that he used 2" and then bushings down to 1.5" should in fact make the horizontal 2" a combination waste and vent.
> That's how I see it.



In fact I guess I will bust your bubble , on a cwv or cdv system you Must have a vent where your system starts and a vent where your system ends so your facts are wrong . lets not forget the relief vents every 100'. :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

justme said:


> In fact I guess I will bust your bubble , on a cwv or cdv system you Must have a vent where your system starts and a vent where your system ends so your facts are wrong . lets not forget the relief vents every 100'. :laughing:


Is that all ther is to cwv. Extra vents?? And the vent is 2". I think it was a 4 x3 sant withe a 2" bushing.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Theres nothing to it , you can either do a 4x3x2 or 6x4x3 System . 4" mains,3" drain arms , 3" ptraps with a 3x2 reducer in them . Its the same for the 6x4x3 system and then of course have your vents placed appropriately .


----------

